# There's a 235?



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Saw this over in the other forums. Has anybody tried it?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

Very few people will have tried it because once it's installed, there's no reverting back to an official OTA version until an ICS FXZ is released. 232 is the latest leak that will still let you FXZ backwards to GB.


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

More people are trying it. For one, it smacks of an OTA, b/c this leak has five updated tutorial videos, among other things.

I'm on it, and i donated my time to figure out if any method could be used to revert to GB, bricking my phone in the process. We learned that you cannot revert, but using a method similar to the one used for RAZR users you were still able to Getty back on the OTA path b/c you can move forward , just not backwards.

As of tonight, i know if 6 (including myself) users at DroidHive alone who have taken the plunge. All agree - thus is the best leak yet.

However, there is the (very very) small possibility that Motorola changes something again and we'll be stuck on this build. So, if you're not a crackflasher, avoid it.

Sent from my rooted .905 BIONIC running ICS 6.7.235 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

John L. Galt said:


> More people are trying it. For one, it smacks of an OTA, b/c this leak has five updated tutorial videos, among other things.
> 
> I'm on it, and i donated my time to figure out if any method could be used to revert to GB, bricking my phone in the process. We learned that you cannot revert, but using a method similar to the one used for RAZR users you were still able to Getty back on the OTA path b/c you can move forward , just not backwards.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info bud

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

What makes 235 better?


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

It's more stable. It runs smoother. Battery life it's better. Most of the dock modes are now working correctly. Data drops have been non existent.

While some of these are definitely subjective, let me also say that my phone is not over clocking to 1200MHz, it is stuck at 1000 MHz. All thus is at the same speed a the GB ROMs run at.

Sent from my rooted BIONIC running ICS 6.7.235 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not that you just can't get back on the ota path or get to 905 people... if you brick you're screwed... can't just plug your phone to your comp and let rsd lite fix you up. Also no devs will be moving so you will be screwed and running a phone with zero dev going on... Now I'm sure all the AOSP roms run but you won't be flashing the stock roms (.232 stock roms coming soon) So if you feel like potentially killing your phone make the move but then sign off all forums because you just left the roming world with no way to get back... Well you could learn how to deodex ... Use your brain people. 232 works flawlessly... The people on .235 are not there on purpose (besides Sam because he just ordered a sgs3 and doesn't care if his phone gets permanently stuck on .235)

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

Lol. Actually, i am there on purpose, and so are the now 7 people on DH.

I still advise against going to it, b/c once you're on it you can only stay on it or go forward to another leak, if there is one. However, this is way smoother than .232 was.

But i am a chronic Beta tester, so i jump ship well before everyone else lol.

Sent from my rooted BIONIC running ICS 6.7.235 via Tapatalk 2


----------

